# Tandberg rdx



## ccaptainhastings3 (May 27, 2010)

Hi is any one using the rdx drives with any success ? Price is quite good and the cartridges are ment to be quite durable


----------



## cpcnw (May 28, 2010)

I have some RDX drives running quite well in Linux boxes however you can buy removable 2.5" carts / bays much cheaper. The only difference is they are not 'ruggedised'


----------



## ccaptainhastings3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well its seems to work fine but I had to use usbconfig to power it on and off in my backup script so it would see the cartridges if they were not plugged in during the initial insertion of the caddy 

```
camcontrol rescan all
ugen3.2: <RDX TANDBERG> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

did nothing but 



```
usbconfig -u 3 -a 2 power_off
usbconfig -u 3 -a 2 power_on
```

did the job nicely


----------



## fullauto2012 (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone happen to have/use the SATA internal RDX?
I just bought one. Coming in the mail tomorrow with 2 drives.
Testing it as a viable backup medium.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2015)

Should work just like a hard drive, because that's what it is.  Is the system cheaper than just buying external USB3 drives?  Can you get empty cartridges for use with your own 2.5-inch drives?


----------

